# Goldens born in February 2014



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I know we have some February puppies...I have one! Lets meet the others!! :wavey:


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I will start by introducing 'Manny' :wave: Birthday: 3rd February 2014


----------



## aMomOnTheRun (Mar 9, 2014)

Our Rex was born February 1st!


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

*Patiently waiting*

Two and a half weeks to go, Born Feb, 23rd!!!

No pictures yet (except the whole litter), pick day on the 12th!!!

19th is bring home day...

:wavey:


----------



## shepherdpal (Oct 8, 2013)

Pippin was born Feb 6 and coming home Saturday!! This is him at 5.5 weeks


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

elly said:


> I will start by introducing 'Manny' :wave: Birthday: 3rd February 2014



I don't have a February pup but she is adorable !! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Shellbug said:


> I don't have a February pup but she is adorable !!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Thankyou, though she is a he!


----------



## shepherdpal (Oct 8, 2013)

My Pippin born Feb 6 , 2014


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Kodiac-Bear said:


> Two and a half weeks to go, Born Feb, 23rd!!!
> 
> No pictures yet (except the whole litter), pick day on the 12th!!!
> 
> ...


Not long now until you bring your pup home! Who have you picked!?!


----------



## kath00 (Dec 3, 2013)

Yaaay! We get to join this thread.

This is "green boy", born February 15, 2014. We are so excited. He's not our first dog but our first golden and our first male dog.  

Our "gotcha date" is next Sunday, April 27th. We cannot wait. I have been on Amazon for hours clicking "Buy It Now" on everything from crate and bed to toys and bowls. LOL. 

Tentatively, we have named him Jasper but we are waiting till we meet him to finalize the name (and make sure it fits his personality). Looking forward to meeting everyone else!

Katherine


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

kath00 said:


> Yaaay! We get to join this thread.
> 
> This is "green boy", born February 15, 2014. We are so excited. He's not our first dog but our first golden and our first male dog.
> 
> ...


How exciting! Congratulations! He looks a cutie for sure! Welcome to the crazy world of boys  Be prepared for goofiness, licks, cuddles, in your face loving and a lot of naughty antics! There's nothing like it  I have double trouble and although Im exhausted, I wouldn't change it 
Cant wait to watch your boy grow up and hear all about him. Jaspers a cute name


----------



## shepherdpal (Oct 8, 2013)

What a handsome cutie. What's his name?


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

*Our February Baby*

Here is our "Finnegan Begin Again", also known as "Finny", "Finny, no no", "Finny, don't eat that" and "Finny good boy". He was born on 2/12 and we brought him home a week ago today. He is our 5th golden, but out first golden boy. We also gave a 7 year old golden girl.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

MommyMe said:


> Here is our "Finnegan Begin Again", also known as "Finny", "Finny, no no", "Finny, don't eat that" and "Finny good boy". He was born on 2/12 and we brought him home a week ago today. He is our 5th golden, but out first golden boy. We also gave a 7 year old golden girl.


Congratulations! He's delicious! Love all those names, they seem familiar.. except ours is started with 'Manny', haha! Also 'Manny don't pee there' 'Manny not again' 'Manny you can't be hungry again'!


----------



## Pandy (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey there everyone! meet Shiro, birthday : Feb 20th. Just got him this week and still having some trouble adjusting but i'm sure the worst part of it all will be over soon.

I am sorry for the quality image , I will put a new one up soon : ] I wish I could take an outdoor pic! we don't really have a yard and he is still learning the leash so I can't do both at once haha.


----------



## kath00 (Dec 3, 2013)

Pandy said:


> Hey there everyone! meet Shiro, birthday : Feb 20th. Just got him this week and still having some trouble adjusting but i'm sure the worst part of it all will be over soon.
> 
> I am sorry for the quality image , I will put a new one up soon : ] I wish I could take an outdoor pic! we don't really have a yard and he is still learning the leash so I can't do both at once haha.


Congratulations!!! He looks totally adorable (and innocent!). ROFL.

We pick up Jasper in 3 days!! YEAH!!! Cannot wait!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Congratulations, he looks lovely! We have a growing group here, how lovely!


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

*Finally*

Well here is my February Boy, Born Feb, 23rd, Gotcha Day April 19th.

We also went with a Green Boy, must be a good omen lots of green boys picked.

May I introduce "Goldenticket's Sixth Gen of Pure Liquid Gold" Call name is Diesel.


----------



## kath00 (Dec 3, 2013)

Yaaay, Diesel, you joined!

We brought home Jasper yesterday and he is doing GREAT! So much better than I imagined. The first night went well although poor DH sacrificed the bed to sleep next to his crate. Jasper did sleep through the night and I am pretty sure he didn't pee in the crate, although I can't be 100% certain.

He has met 21 people already (our goal is 100 different people in one month per our breeder's rec) and it's only day 1! Everyone wants to pet him and play with him.  He's a very friendly little boy and doesn't mid the attention at all. He's also so far pretty mellow although he's tried to eat my skirt and my nanny's blouse already today. New wardrobe on the horizon it seems...

Tomorrow is his first vet appt. Then puppy kindergarten on Saturday! He is 10 weeks old, born Feb 15th. Are we starting him too early?

Anyway, here are a few pix from Gotcha Day yesterday...

Katherine


----------



## shepherdpal (Oct 8, 2013)

He is adorable. I don't think it ever to soon to start training but check with your vet to see if it is ok because our vey wants Pippin to be fully vaccinated which won't be until he is 16 weeks so we are " home schooling " until then
He will be 12 weeks on Thursday 
I do take him to work with me where I am around lots of kids as well as adults as well as all the goings on in a busy church office and campus. I just don't have him around unknown dogs or where they congregate . 

He gets a lot if socialization with our other dogs and cats and when my oldest son visits he brings his dogs who are fully vaccinated 

Between all m family members Pippin has met 'two pitbulls, a German Shepherd, a borzoi and a chihuahua and his best friend is my daughters Golden
Here is a pic of him with Kenobi crashed out after a wrestling match


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Such lovely pups, February was clearly a great month! Mannys doing really well and loves his training classes. He eats everything and poops everything, lol. I couldn't love him more. He's such a character and SOOO keen to learn


----------



## kath00 (Dec 3, 2013)

Will someone puhleeeese finally play with me??


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

kath00 said:


> Will someone puhleeeese finally play with me??


I will i will! Pleeeease!


----------



## ourlovedoug (Mar 16, 2014)

*Hey!*

Meet Doug! Born February 13th 2014. He's cute, eats everything, plays a little too hard sometimes and is a keen learner.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Welcome to you and Doug, he's gorgeous! Looking forward to watching him develop


----------



## ourlovedoug (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks! Sorry for the picture titled sideways, I have no idea why my iPad keeps doing it.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

ourlovedoug said:


> Thanks! Sorry for the picture titled sideways, I have no idea why my iPad keeps doing it.


Thats ok, mine does too and I dont know why either!:doh:


----------



## kath00 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi Doug! Welcome. I am Jasper and I was born 2 days later. I am a good boy and hardly eat anything at all (except mom's slippers) BUT I do love to pee all over the carpet. I find a new spot each and every time......


----------



## shepherdpal (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi Doug
I am Pippin and was born Feb 6. " 

Here I am with my best friend 8 month old Kenobi


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Great to see so many pups  What a great looking bunch  We have been struggling with toilet training too but the last couple of days suddenly have been better, I don't know why! I hope it lasts :crossfing He does hold it in the night though, quite amazingly and has the run of the kitchen. He's started getting more leggy now, suddenly growing a lot and never ever has enough to eat! :doh:


----------



## RufusownerAdi (May 8, 2014)

elly said:


> Great to see so many pups  What a great looking bunch  We have been struggling with toilet training too but the last couple of days suddenly have been better, I don't know why! I hope it lasts :crossfing He does hold it in the night though, quite amazingly and has the run of the kitchen. He's started getting more leggy now, suddenly growing a lot and never ever has enough to eat! :doh:



Hi these are Rufys and Baloo born in second week if Feb 14











"A dog is the true meaning of unconditional love."


----------



## valita (Apr 23, 2014)

Reba was born February 10th 2014


----------



## RufusownerAdi (May 8, 2014)

valita said:


> Reba was born February 10th 2014



Interesting
Where is Raba based ?


"A dog is the true meaning of unconditional love."


----------



## Jleigh (May 18, 2014)

Miss Luna was born February 8th and I brought her home April 29th.


----------



## RufusownerAdi (May 8, 2014)

Jleigh said:


> Miss Luna was born February 8th and I brought her home April 29th.



Lovely 


"A dog is the true meaning of unconditional love."


----------



## ourlovedoug (Mar 16, 2014)

Awesome love all the pups! Feb was a good month!


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

My Zelda May, born February 7!


----------



## valita (Apr 23, 2014)

Reba was born February 10th 2014, she came home April 
6th, I think she was about 2 wks old in the one photo, was just starting to open her eyes, she sure has grown since then, lol


----------



## kath00 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi guys. Great to see pix of other pups born in Feb. Jasper is doing really well with us. Looks like he is finally potty trained. He is getting a little more "unruly" however, especially late in the evening. He has this giant burst of energy around 5pm and races around like a madman!

He has sit and down commands mastered. He does come if we have a treat. If we don't, he ignores us. Hmmmmm. Need to work on there. He is very friendly to all and people love him. 

The teething is going strong and we find him chewing on the most random stuff (like his water bowl). 

We of course love him to death.


----------



## Pandy (Jul 21, 2013)

hey how are all the pups doing? shiro's doing much better and he has grown so much bigger already I forgot to mention earlier that he was a green boy too lol lots of green puppies c: so far shiro knows 'sit' , 'come' ,'down', 'leave it' and i'm very impressed with how fast he learns! 







- car ride home







-2nd day home







-getting second set of shots


I feel sooo bad that my sd card for my canon went missing after the 2nd week of him being home and my phone smashed! worst timing ever so there are not a whole lot of great or good quality images from the paast few weeks. I sadly missed a lot of his cutest moments! i'm going to keep up as much as I can from now on even without my nice camera xD


----------



## lcgb53 (Jan 28, 2014)

Molly was born on Feb. 15 and is now just past 13 weeks. She is beautiful but also a little terror. She has started Puppy School, so we'll see how that goes. Hurray for Feb 2014 pups !!


----------



## kath00 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi guys! Jasper is doing great! He is on week 3 of puppy school and is doing well. He's still eating everything in sight including shoes, rocks, stuffies and hot dogs. But is finally potty trained (we think), understands basic commands, walks well with our other dogs, and is a wonderful companion to our family. 

He has also started barking. Do your dogs bark? I am afraid that he has learned from our other 2 dogs, who are real barkers. ARGH.


----------



## ourlovedoug (Mar 16, 2014)

Doug is great. I'm amazed at how fast he learns. He knows sit, lay down, shake paw, off, bed, and we are working on stay. He's still an eating machine and will chew our shoes if we aren't paying attention. Our biggest problem with him now is biting/chewing on hands/legs. Sometimes he forgets about the toy or gets too excited and decides to bite you instead.


----------



## Jleigh (May 18, 2014)

Reading the updates seems like everything that Luna girl is doing is typical. She plays knows several commands sleeps in her kennel through the night. She barks, she barks quite a bit normally when she wants attention, doesn't get her way, or when she's mad. She will play with the other dog and occasionally you end up in the cross hairs. She eats everything but has only chewed through on cheap flip flop. She's mostly potty trained occasional accident but mostly when she is playing a lot. It's like she forgets. She is one stubborn girl. Anyone else dog know their commands but they just look at you like naw I don't feel like it. Hope everyone is enjoying their February baby as much as I am.


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

Zelda is constantly go-go-go! She just recently really grasped telling me when she needs to go out. Still some accidents, but at least it's clicking! She constantly talks when playing - growling and barking, whines excitedly when we let her out of the kennel in the morning, and has just started making noise with toys in her mouth. She knows sit, down, wait, go potty, and we're working on come and stay. Puppy classes here don't start until 6 months, but we'll be ready when we can finally go!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow its great to see so many February pups! A good looking bunch too! 
Manny is doing well, he has a blog in the puppy section which is great fun to supervise and read  Such a clever puppy to type so well! Lol
He is forever hungry...and I do mean forever, I have never had a dog so hungry yet he's fed plenty and is wormed regularly! 
He's the funniest character and great at commands. I love him to pieces.


----------



## Kyven (Jun 10, 2014)

My puppy has the same birthday as yours. Any chance he is from Carver MA?


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

*Finn*

Here is an updated photo of Mr. Finnegan. He will be 17 weeks tomorrow (born 2/12). Safe to say our little ball of fluff is now a lanky, disproportionate goon with crazy long legs and tail, and a hodge podge of coat (my best friend calls it a reverse Mohawk). He's beautiful. He is a very sweet boy who loves chewing on toys, sticks, his sister, etc. oh and rolling around in patio chalk drawings done by my kids. He's potty trained and doing well with obedience, but he is submissive dribbler sometimes, especially around new people. When not causing trouble, he can often be found napping on the A/C vent.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Kyven said:


> My puppy has the same birthday as yours. Any chance he is from Carver MA?


The same as Mannys or was that to someone else? We are in the UK so sadly no, not the same litter.


----------



## lcgb53 (Jan 28, 2014)

*Molly at 4 months*

Molly is just hitting her 4-month mark. Still gorgeous, but the non-stop chewing is driving me crazy ! I must look like a giant piece of rawhide to her ! We're about halfway through puppy school, and she's starting to cooperate. My husband has done a great job with her too; I'm thankful for that.


----------



## lcgb53 (Jan 28, 2014)

*carver, ma pup*



Kyven said:


> My puppy has the same birthday as yours. Any chance he is from Carver MA?


My Molly is from Diane of Carver, MA and was born on Feb. 15. They must be siblings. Molly is precious, but has a one track mind - CHEW !!


----------



## kath00 (Dec 3, 2013)

Amazing how different puppies can be! Jasper was born Feb 15th and does not really chew at all. Well, he chews toys and his bone and loves to carry around DH's plush sports socks in his mouth. Be he doesn't chew us up (or the furniture, etc). I consider myself very lucky!

Katherine


----------



## lcgb53 (Jan 28, 2014)

*Carver pups*



Kyven said:


> My puppy has the same birthday as yours. Any chance he is from Carver MA?


Are you Jeanne and Gracie that we met on Nantucket in early June? Would love to chat with you periodically and exchange notes.:wave:


----------



## Kyven (Jun 10, 2014)

This is Gracie's sister. She is adorable. Gracie bites ALOT. We should talk more about this


----------



## Jleigh (May 18, 2014)

It amazes me how fast they grow, I feel as though I blink and she gets bigger. In the two months since gotcha day she has doubled in weight. Gonna have a big girl on my hands.


----------



## maxesmum (Jun 14, 2014)

*February B-day*

My boy Nic was born Feb.4th 2014
If I ever get smart enough to post a picture......I will


----------



## Kyven (Jun 10, 2014)

*February 15, 2014*

Gracie was born in Carver Ma on 02/15/14. She was one on 10.


----------



## just4gman (Dec 29, 2011)

*Max*

Max was born in Scottsville VA on Feb 12, 2014!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

So nice to see so many February pups  Manny has grown so so much. He weight 23.35 kgs last week! He's such a happy boy and so cute. He's teething at the moment but has a great 'leave' so he hasn't chewed anything that matters...yet! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tietjs (Jun 30, 2014)

Sunny 2-13-2014


----------



## asntheo (Jul 29, 2014)

Our Bella was born on February 28th, 2014. Such as sweetheart!


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

*Finny*

Here's an updated pic of Finny (2/12). He passed his Star Puppy test a few weeks ago. We have a bit of a break before starting classes up again in a few weeks. It's hard to see but his coat has darkened up a lot since we brought him home, and all his adorable puppy fuzz is gone.


----------



## shepherdpal (Oct 8, 2013)

Congratulations. Finny is handsome ! 
Pippin takes his STAR test next week


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

*Thanks*



shepherdpal said:


> Congratulations. Finny is handsome !
> Pippin takes his STAR test next week


Thank you! Best of luck to you.


----------



## maxesmum (Jun 14, 2014)

I love looking at all these puppy pics. They are so much fun. Nic has his 6 month birthday today. He was born Feb 4th. He is now 50 lbs. The only way I know that is we got a weight on him after he threw up 3 times in two hours. The first episode was a stone. So did what you have to do. X rays all that stuff. He is fine now. Our pocketbook is not.


----------



## shepherdpal (Oct 8, 2013)

maxesmum said:


> I love looking at all these puppy pics. They are so much fun. Nic has his 6 month birthday today. He was born Feb 4th. He is now 50 lbs. T


Post a picture of Nic! Pippin will be 6 months on August 6 and he is not quite 40 pounds but very healthy and leggy


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

*Diesel update 5.5 Months*

Hi everyone,

Been pretty busy lately with finishing up STAR classes, begining obedience class, camping and keeping all my daughters cars running:bowl:. Diesel doing really good, he had a small leg injury which has finally healed well and were finally back to long evening walks again. 

Diesel passed his test in Puppy STAR with flying colors, he's a very smart pup, catches on to new work really quickly, he has a blast on the agility equipment at the training center. He's is a big-boy, when he went for his check-up last Friday (recheck his leg) he weighed in at 53 pounds, you can see his size in the pictures. All that is left of his young puppy coat is the whisps on his ears, no more fluffball .

Here are a few pics:

Just saying hello
Getting a treat
plopped on a pillow


----------



## shepherdpal (Oct 8, 2013)

Diesel is handsome!!

Pippin turned 6 months on wednesday! He takes his STAR test next week and will be starting K9 Nosework in the fall. He makes me smile every day!
He is small, only about 35 pounds but fast and agile! Puppy hood goes by too fast!! Doesn't it seem like a minute ago we were counting the days to bring them home?


----------



## maxesmum (Jun 14, 2014)

*Posting pics*



shepherdpal said:


> Post a picture of Nic! Pippin will be 6 months on August 6 and he is not quite 40 pounds but very healthy and leggy


I am really struggling with posting a picture. I spent a good share of one morning trying to post one and I couldn't get it to "upload". It seems to be on my profile. I am using my ipad. Maybe my laptop would work better. I love Pippin's look. Goldens are the best aren't they.
Thanks and maybe I will go back to the drawing board to see if I can tackle this.
Sue


----------



## shepherdpal (Oct 8, 2013)

maxesmum said:


> I am really struggling with posting a picture. I spent a good share of one morning trying to post one and I couldn't get it to "upload". It seems to be on my profile. I am using my ipad. Maybe my laptop would work better. I love Pippin's look. Goldens are the best aren't they.
> Thanks and maybe I will go back to the drawing board to see if I can tackle this.
> Sue



Here you go! I was able to post your profile pic but can't make it bigger! I haven't tried it on the iPad but the computer works well. Hic is handsome!!


----------



## maxesmum (Jun 14, 2014)

*Birthday's*



shepherdpal said:


> Post a picture of Nic! Pippin will be 6 months on August 6 and he is not quite 40 pounds but very healthy and leggy


How fun that our boys are just 2 days apart. We have had 5 Goldens and they have all been so different. Nic is pretty leggy as well. I am thinking he is going to be a tall dog. Not the breed standard that our last one was but we love variety. The vet says that he will be a small dog and I am trying to figure out how he is judging that. He is not real stocky so maybe that is what he means. Kind of at a goofy stage right now. He hasn't had much exercise the last couple of days so I am heading out for a romp with him at our local nature center. I will work on the picture thing. Love the way Pippin looks. A lot like Nic actually.


----------



## shepherdpal (Oct 8, 2013)

maxesmum said:


> How fun that our boys are just 2 days apart. We have had 5 Goldens and they have all been so different. Nic is pretty leggy as well. I am thinking he is going to be a tall dog. Not the breed standard that our last one was but we love variety. Love the way Pippin looks. A lot like Nic actually.



I noticed Nic looked like Pippin too! Pippin is also leggy and only about 38 pounds, but very fast and agile. He is my first golden but my daughter who lives with us has a golden "Kenobi" that will turn one this month. She moved home with him in October when he was 8 weeks old and I fell in love with him and had to have my own. I am even more in love with Pippin, who is way more intense. You are right variety is great!


----------



## maxesmum (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi Shepherdpal.....I finally found you with the help of solinvictus. I'm not doing to well on this forum. 
At any rate i wanted to thank you for moving Nic's picture forward. Some day when I can spend some time I will try  to post a new picture. 
Do you have an update on Pippin? As I remember Pippin and Nic are just a couple of days apart. I would love to hear some stories about him. 
Thanks again...:wave:


----------



## shepherdpal (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi Maxesmum

Pippin is doing great. He passed his AKC STAR puppy test and we are beginning K9 Nosework. He is still on the small size 38-39 pounds but very intense and energetic. He walks great on leash, will fetch for hours and is very vocal. He barks excitedly for the first two miles of our walk, but is quiet in the house! He is my first Golden as I have always had GSD's. He is the easiest ( as long as he gets enough exercise) and most fun dog I have ever had .

Here is a pic from last week


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

shepherdpal said:


> Hi Maxesmum
> 
> Pippin is doing great. He passed his AKC STAR puppy test and we are beginning K9 Nosework. He is still on the small size 38-39 pounds but very intense and energetic. He walks great on leash, will fetch for hours and is very vocal. He barks excitedly for the first two miles of our walk, but is quiet in the house! He is my first Golden as I have always had GSD's. He is the easiest ( as long as he gets enough exercise) and most fun dog I have ever had .
> 
> Here is a pic from last week


 Grats on the AKC STAR puppy, and I think you and your pup will love K9 Nose Work classes! My dogs are in it, and they LOVE the sport and going to class. I hope next year we will be ready for some trials, and it should be a blast to see how things will go

I really enjoy K9 Nose Work, and have big plans for my pups. Please keep everyone updated on your pup's progress in the sport


----------



## Danielle (Apr 2, 2014)

*Alfie*

Hi 
My Golden Retriever Alfie was born on the 4th February 2014  
He will be turning 7 months old on Thursday 



Danielle x


----------



## shepherdpal (Oct 8, 2013)

Alfie is handsome! They grow so fast, I miss the puppy fuzz!


----------



## ourlovedoug (Mar 16, 2014)

*Doug*

Here's Doug..born Feb/13/2014. He weigh's 65 lbs and seems to be very stocky. Still looks like he has big paws...I think he's going to be big.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

ourlovedoug said:


> Here's Doug..born Feb/13/2014. He weigh's 65 lbs and seems to be very stocky. Still looks like he has big paws...I think he's going to be big.


Wow he is a big boy and lovely! I must get Manny weighed!


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

*Which D is the right D*

Diesel is now over 8 months and weighing in at 74 pounds, big ball of 8 month old menace and energy...I love it.

So which D is the right D

Tiger or Red Wings!!


----------



## shepherdpal (Oct 8, 2013)

What a handsome big guy! Pippin is the same age and only 48 pounds! But he too is a ball of energy and mischief!


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

shepherdpal said:


> What a handsome big guy! Pippin is the same age and only 48 pounds! But he too is a ball of energy and mischief!


Sure is good looking, don't worry I'm sure he will catch-up. 

I think DeeZee has slowed down on growth, I was gone for 10 days and I didn't see any growth when I returned. I hope so anyhow :crossfing afraid he's going to blow out of standard if he keeps it up


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

shepherdpal said:


> Hi Maxesmum
> 
> Pippin is doing great. He passed his AKC STAR puppy test and we are beginning K9 Nosework. He is still on the small size 38-39 pounds but very intense and energetic. He walks great on leash, will fetch for hours and is very vocal. He barks excitedly for the first two miles of our walk, but is quiet in the house! He is my first Golden as I have always had GSD's. He is the easiest ( as long as he gets enough exercise) and most fun dog I have ever had .
> 
> Here is a pic from last week


You should frame that picture, wow!! the expression he is showing...love-it!!!


----------



## valita (Apr 23, 2014)

*reba*

my baby reba




valita said:


> Reba was born February 10th 2014


----------



## shepherdpal (Oct 8, 2013)

*Pippin's first year*

Pippin will be one year old tomorrow. I remember his first night home at 8 weeks when I put him in the crate at bedtime and lay on the couch, expecting him to whine as this had been my experience with pups on the first night away from their mom and siblings. I woke up six hours later, turned on the light and he was just sitting there, eyes wide peacefully watching me. (kinda like he is doing now!)

He was the most vocal and intense of the litter and still is as I get to stay in touch with his siblings. Everyone who has one of his 6 brothers and sisters feel like they got the perfect one for them

His training has been a breeze. He works for a tug, his ball, food or just praise. 


His quickly obeys all the basic commands off leash (heel, come, sit, leave it, etc) in moderate distractions. His obedience isn’t flashy, but he makes up for it with his eagerness. He comes sliding in like a base ball players and gives a crooked sit which cracks me up! Today we were playing fetch in the park when an off leash friendly English Setter came running toward him. Pippin veered off to run to the dog, but immediately came back to me when called. Other than a brief fear period at nine months he is unflappable, and seems to approach life with a “what good things is going to happen now” attitude. He loves running through the agility tunnel and jumps I have in the yard, going down the slide at play grounds . We also play at nose work with 12 empty identical diaper boxes, with an object I hidden in one. I also hide his ball in our one acre park and he runs in a rhythmic circle or zig zags, nose to the ground doesn’t stop until he finds it.


People have said it is shame I am not competing in Nose Work or Agility but since circumstances caused me to retire last June, 5 years sooner than planned we have to be careful about money. Getting us all the way through to advanced would be more than I feel safe spending. Rather save for the best possible food and vet care, So far he has been really healthy.

I am not really competitive anyway and don’t enjoy crowds so I don’t feel like it’s a shame Pippin just gets to perform for fun. What I don't have to spend in money on him, I have to spend in time with him.


We have also joined a group called Paws for Friends and he visits Nursing homes, and school to help kids who are shy about reading..

Tomorrow we will celebrate with a long hike, doggy apple peanut butter muffin and a new toy.

Here is a baby pic from when I met him at 5 weeks, one from when I brought him home at 8 weeks, and two videos from yesterday, one of him fetching in the skate park and one "talking"

http://youtu.be/A9OTWCpDfwM?list=UUg-PUNb7hvxSBhLXZvzjqIA


http://youtu.be/eN0evU3Xm2E?list=UUg-PUNb7hvxSBhLXZvzjqIA


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

*Happy Birthday Pippin!!!!*

Happy Birthday Pippin, 

From the Diesel and Tom!!

I just read through your B-day message, I really hope everything is well in your life. I don't think you've made any bad choices, Pippin is in a loving home with you and yours, all of the other stuff is by choice, HOW you want to spend time with your fur-baby is up to you. I looked at the vids and he looks so happy and healthy .

It's hard to believe that were at the one year mark already, seems like just yesterday we (both) were beeming about everyone else's pups and here we are already hitting the one year mark, (Feb 23rd for Deezee).

I hope Pippin and you both get out and enjoy a wonderful Birthday!!

Oh and pictures are required you know


----------

